# My Favourite Country Band



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've spent as much time as anyone here criticizing new country music.

So, this in my opinion is a shining example of one of the real gems still out there, if a little off the main stream.

Union Station

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaiT2ignyEc


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

They are very new grassy......along the lines of one of my favs...

[video=youtube;yiILZPaR6_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiILZPaR6_g[/video]

Sorry..my tie dye is showing ...this is an awesome country song in all the sense of the word ..
[video=youtube;5rVzsEXk3kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rVzsEXk3kQ[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ya got me going on a youtube binge Milkman.........

Another one by New Grass revival. They are killer players,I forget sometimes how good they are .. but great vocalists too... listen to this ..reggae flavour bluegrass gospel tune. Just deadly vocals ......

[video=youtube;uk-jn9AMlCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk-jn9AMlCE[/video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Allison Krauss & Union Station are amazing

+1 on the Burrito Bros, Gram Parsons

I am more into that traditional acoustic country stuff than the new pop country stuff as well...and bluegrass rules!!


those guys can play like mofos


...one of these days I'll get a 5 string banjo


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> those guys can play like mofos



no truer words were spoken


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome clips guys.

How about this?

This clip is worth watching right to the end.


In my never too humble opinion, there are few in this world who can be said to be better.


awesome


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscAZyOMGiA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Additional awesomeness 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwMG5i8BL2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Awesome clips guys.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> ...


Since we're looking at super pickers here's one of my favorite bands. Too bad they only put out on album.
Make sure to catch the guitar player on turbo speed at the 3:00 mark.

[video=youtube;gJkBnt8Uww8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJkBnt8Uww8[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Herd a whole lot of bluegrass but not much country going through these links.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I read you.

That's the point really. The only country music I hear now that I want to hear a second time is bluegrass or mountain music.

Albert Lee isn't country?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Since we're looking at super pickers here's one of my favorite bands. Too bad they only put out on album.
> Make sure to catch the guitar player on turbo speed at the 3:00 mark.
> 
> [video=youtube;gJkBnt8Uww8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJkBnt8Uww8[/video]



LOL.

I typed LOL because that shit makes me giddy. O'Conner is amazing for sure and not just on fiddle. He can play his ass off on guitar and I think mandolin too as well as being a good singer.

He did some work with Steve Morse, either in the Dregs near the end or with the Steve Morse Band.

Steve as most people know, can also do the country shred thing quite nicely.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I read you.
> 
> That's the point really. The only country music I hear now that I want to hear a second time is bluegrass or mountain music.
> 
> Albert Lee isn't country?


Waylon was shut out by Nashville and not considered country at the time. Difference is, Waylon sounded amazing - Rascall Fatts sounds like a shit boy-band passed through a concentrator. Brad Paisley is Nashville's own CC DeVille...or is that Keith Urban? Eric Church had a cool thing going, but his new stuff is getting ridiculous. I find myself listening to more Alabama, Joe Diffie, Jackson, Strait, Whitley, and Randy Travis these days.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

b-nads said:


> Brad Paisley is Nashville's own CC DeVille...or is that Keith Urban?


I could listen to Brad Paisley playing guitar all day long. But his music, especially his lyrics, are mind numbing to say the least. You can only go so far with that "me and my best gurl drivin' in my pickup" and "eating Moms apple pie and drinkin' Coca-Cola" and "I luv to go fishin'" etc series of plotlines.

Time for him to find another source of inspiration.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> I could listen to Brad Paisley playing guitar all day long. But his music, especially his lyrics, are mind numbing to say the least. You can only go so far with that "me and my best gurl drivin' in my pickup" and "eating Moms apple pie and drinkin' Coca-Cola" and "I luv to go fishin'" etc series of plotlines.
> 
> Time for him to find another source of inspiration.


I couldn't have put it better myself. Unfortunately we probably won't see anything worthwhile from Paisley for another few years, or at least until he gets lumped into the old guy category and then the Nashville pop scene will drop him quicker than a heartbeat.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Albert Lee isn't country?


....When I think of Albert Lee and his strat tone ( even when he plays a tele he sounds like a strat ) I don't think country.... never have. Weird because most of his material is country. 



> Waylon was shut out by Nashville and not considered country at the time


 and then formed the Outlaws...

Oldie time...
[video=youtube;zfntXmnQYUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfntXmnQYUo[/video]

and my favourite of his 

[video=youtube;dajqggZaOYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dajqggZaOYQ[/video]


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually he didn't form them - anyone who followed and went against the cookie-cutter Nashville sound got dubbed an outlaw - then some $-seeking producer saw it as an op to capitalize on it and put out that album with Waylon, willie, jonpaul, and Jessie called The Outlaws...which spawned the urban cowboy movement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lots of strummin', slidin', pickin'. and fiddlin'. No vocals. My type of country.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had always hated country music growing up and have to credit new country with getting me into it. Although I admit new country is more rock and pop than a lot of the music I hear on rock radio these days it got me to start listening to it. I always say a lot of the new country is rock and pop with steel guitars, banjos and country drawl vocals. Once that happened I started listening to Reba, Allison Kraus, ricky skaggs, the amazing vince gill (probably my favorite country guitar player) and even some of the older stuff. Do I love old country.... no...but I do have a new appreciation for it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if it classifies as country, maybe more roots americana...but I have been spinning this a lot since it was released, the whole album is great

[video=youtube;YPYnH5S8B_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPYnH5S8B_U&amp;list=PL288DB11885626FCE[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I could listen to Brad Paisley playing guitar all day long. But his music, especially his lyrics, are mind numbing to say the least. You can only go so far with that "me and my best gurl drivin' in my pickup" and "eating Moms apple pie and drinkin' Coca-Cola" and "I luv to go fishin'" etc series of plotlines.
> 
> Time for him to find another source of inspiration.


Mean you don't want to be checked for tic's


Vince Gill had it all. Excellent playing, singing and song writing.


----------

